# Apartments in Alexandria



## jii18 (Nov 8, 2012)

Hello, 

I am looking for a flat in Alexandria and wondered where the best places to search for one are at the moment (not locations, I mean papers, realtors, etc). I understand the situation in Syria and the vestiges of Libya's recent changes have really affected the housing market in Alexandria. Any pointers?

Thanks much!

Jiji


----------



## expatagogo (May 31, 2010)

jii18 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am looking for a flat in Alexandria and wondered where the best places to search for one are at the moment (not locations, I mean papers, realtors, etc). I understand the situation in Syria and the vestiges of Libya's recent changes have really affected the housing market in Alexandria. Any pointers?
> 
> ...


I will send you a PM with the phone number of someone to call.


----------



## Alexander86 (Nov 20, 2012)

jii18 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am looking for a flat in Alexandria and wondered where the best places to search for one are at the moment (not locations, I mean papers, realtors, etc). I understand the situation in Syria and the vestiges of Libya's recent changes have really affected the housing market in Alexandria. Any pointers?
> 
> ...


For a good location, Try an area called "Kafr Abdou" which is famous of Expats and "top of the food chain" ppl )


----------



## GM1 (Sep 30, 2008)

There are advertisement papers like waseet (also houses, apartments, & property for rent & sale in Egypt by Waseet ). In some areas distributed for free.


----------



## Mohamed_Hani (Dec 31, 2012)

I can ask for you if you want .. 

I recommend a place in Kafr abdo , Roushdy , zezenia , san stefano ... 

kafr abdo is the best and safest ... most people living there are good educated and high standard people ...


----------



## jii18 (Nov 8, 2012)

Thanks to all for replies! I found a place in Kafr Abdo but not sure I want to stay in it yet...might be looking for something smaller actually.


----------



## seanp1969 (Jan 20, 2013)

Mohamed_Hani said:


> I can ask for you if you want ..
> 
> I recommend a place in Kafr abdo , Roushdy , zezenia , san stefano ...
> 
> kafr abdo is the best and safest ... most people living there are good educated and high standard people ...


Hi, Im moving to Egypt in March and will be working and living in Borg El Arab City, can you tell me do you know this area?


----------

